

Video: Fisker Karma Ad During Oscar Night - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/fisker-karma-ad-video-oscars-pre-show.php

======
alabut
I saw a pretty luscious-looking ad at the LA airport as well, on big
flatscreens in the Virgin America terminal.

